# Spark Plugs / Advantage "Stock" Tune



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

Hey WOT-Tuning guys,

Interested buyer here with a quick question. What spark plugs do you guys recommend using with the Advantage tune? 

I currently have the copper *BKR7E-4644* plugs in which have helped with hesitation and bog, but know you recommend the Advantage tune only for 100% stock vehicles.


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

As long as they're gapped the same I can't see why the plugs would make a difference.


----------

